# Home made gas fire pit cheap!



## Don2222 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hello

Nice idea! It make be a little better to get a nice BBQ SS replacement burner and regulator hose and shape the pit accordingly! Lots of nice possibilities here.
Also coated copper line in the concrete will last longer.


----------

